
Google+ Photos Are Now Available in Google Drive - ddispaltro
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/03/30/google-separation-begins-photos-now-available-in-google-drive/
======
Nadya
Honestly wonder what took them so long to think to do this. It always seemed
like it would be a natural integration.

Not docking on them for dragging their feet - more of a legitimate curiosity
than a mock.

